# BFP!!!!! After recurring miscarriages



## moochacha

As you can imagine DH and I are over the moon that we have been blessed with another bfp :yipee: my heart almost stopped when I saw the first positive HPT at only 9 DPO, I know soooo early to test but I'm a shameless poas addict. When I saw the second line starting to form I kept repeating in my mind "Holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" I seriously wasn't expecting to see a + Hpt so I was still sitting on the loo with my knickers around my ankles manically trying to pull them up to show DH the positive pregnancy test. :blush:

He could see the line straight away :cloud9: he's always a little freaked out when I run at him with a pee stick because I normally shove it right in his face and go "can you see that!?!" He never really knows which end to hold haha its hilarious.

In that moment of happiness its bliss, just pure joy that we're one step closer to our dream of having more children. After a while it kinda goes away knowing that there's a possibility that we could lose this precious gift. So off I went to the Doctors to get turned into a human pin cushion again meh sooo use to it now. My test results came back with 3x higher hormones around 170 for 3 weeks :happydance: the doctor joked saying "Are you ready for twins" lol I was on my second cycle of 200mg of Clomid. This cycle I wasn't monitored as we were waiting for a new second specialist which I don't have to see now if everything goes well.

But I'm full of PMA right at this moment I'm pregnant :happydance: I'm not sure if its going to last but I'm totally going to take one day at a time and enjoy each moment of being pregnant! YAY wish me luck girls <3


----------



## Mozz

Huge congratulations to you and hubby...

Sending loads of sticky dust your way!

:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :D wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## rocker_mama

congrats! I did the run out of the bathroom trying to pull pants up too. Hubby laughed but seeing that line makes you so happy!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## NatalieP

Congrats I hope this is a sticky bean for you!
xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats hon!


----------



## Whitbit22

OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## cazza22

congrats huny bun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats moochacha!


----------



## moochacha

rocker_mama said:


> congrats! I did the run out of the bathroom trying to pull pants up too. Hubby laughed but seeing that line makes you so happy!

Hehe yeah I couldn't contain my excitement congrats to you as well !!!!


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:

Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats! I'm so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

moochacha said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Are you SURE it was the :sex: ???? LOL! jk Thats so awesome! Dh and I have been doing everyday just because we want to.. lol


----------



## maratobe

congrats!!!!


----------



## moochacha

thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

huge congrats hun xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Hehehe we're so happy I'm officially late for AF now and I'm just about to head out for my second blood test :happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulaitons :crib:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Congrats to you!


----------



## moochacha

alaskanwhitec said:


> Congrats to you!

Wow your pregnancy has gone sooo fast!! I think I remember you from the TTC sections :O Congrats on 3rd tri hun :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :D


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats and good luck xxx


----------



## BabiNo2

congrats, h+h 9 months xx


----------



## moochacha

mandy121 said:


> huge congrats hun xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Heheh thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

I just got My BFP, Confirmed by the Dr. On Monday!!! 
This is my fourth pregnancy, after 3 losses, and am praying its a sticky bean!
Congratulations Everyone!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
(forgive my cell phone pic! lol)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1264.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## moochacha

SunShyn2205 said:


> I just got My BFP, Confirmed by the Dr. On Monday!!!
> This is my fourth pregnancy, after 3 losses, and am praying its a sticky bean!
> Congratulations Everyone!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> (forgive my cell phone pic! lol)

Wooohooo that's fantastic hun!! A huge congratulations to you :hugs:


----------



## zoe87

congratulations i know how thrilling & worrying it can be getting tht BFP again after recurrent mc


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats hun xxx


----------



## moochacha

zoe87 said:


> congratulations i know how thrilling & worrying it can be getting tht BFP again after recurrent mc

Congratulations as well!! :hugs: and happy 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## x Nicki x

Congratulations! :)


----------



## dreams

congrats :)


----------



## Lucina

Thats great news-congratulations! I got my BFP today too and trying to fight off the paranoia after my mc but like you Im hoping that PMA will be enough to make it stick. :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Lucina said:


> Thats great news-congratulations! I got my BFP today too and trying to fight off the paranoia after my mc but like you Im hoping that PMA will be enough to make it stick. :happydance:

Congratulations hun :hugs: I figure that most important thing we can do for us is not stress. So keep up the good vibes hun I'm sure its a sticky!!! :hugs: are you a Feb Lovebug? :D


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Are you SURE it was the :sex: ???? LOL! jk Thats so awesome! Dh and I have been doing everyday just because we want to.. lolClick to expand...

Hehehe I've got everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats moochacha hun - I don't usually venture into these parts :haha: but wanted to say congrats xx


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Congrats moochacha hun - I don't usually venture into these parts :haha: but wanted to say congrats xx

Yay thank you foxy it means a lot :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Moochacha, I need a Bump Buddy! We are really close in dates and have both had previous M/C. and i could really use a Bump Friend who understands Being Pregnant after a Loss.
I see the dr. On monday, Im 5 weeks today and am starting to get nervous...thanks
Congrats and H&H 9+months-forever!!!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations


----------



## laural11

Hey Moochacha. I remember you from wtt. Congrats!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

moochacha said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:Click to expand...

This is perhaps the most hysterical thing I've read on BnB yet! 

Super gigantic congratulations!


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations.
sticky dust your way!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Smiler13

Congratulations!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

good luck, hope it sticks Congrats and have a healthy happy 9 months


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## moochacha

Thanks ladies :hugs:!!! 

SquirrelGirl - Hehe the whole sex thing came from my Doctor, I was telling him I've been thinking about taking macca, royal jelly, raspberry tea and every other kind of pill that helps fertility and he said "None of that is going to get your pregnant but sex will" so I asked him "can we have too much sex?" and he was a little like hell to the no hahah he said "have as much sex as you can, try even doing it twice a day if you can". lol I was under the assumption that we should "reserve" the sperm and :sex: every two days or something. hehe :hugs:


----------



## Tessa

:kiss::hugs:moochacha:hugs::kiss:
I almost went pee in my pants with excitement!!! YAY You!!! :headspin::wohoo::happydance:



SquirrelGirl said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> This is perhaps the most hysterical thing I've read on BnB yet!Click to expand...

^what she said!! lol :rofl:


----------



## Sumaspikey

Tessa said:


> :kiss::hugs:moochacha:hugs::kiss:
> I almost went pee in my pants with excitement!!! YAY You!!! :headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> This is perhaps the most hysterical thing I've read on BnB yet!Click to expand...
> 
> ^what she said!! lol :rofl:Click to expand...

Lolz! So that's how it happens! 

Congrats! xx


----------



## dd29

moochacha said:


> As you can imagine DH and I are over the moon that we have been blessed with another bfp :yipee: my heart almost stopped when I saw the first positive HPT at only 9 DPO, I know soooo early to test but I'm a shameless poas addict. When I saw the second line starting to form I kept repeating in my mind "Holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" I seriously wasn't expecting to see a + Hpt so I was still sitting on the loo with my knickers around my ankles manically trying to pull them up to show DH the positive pregnancy test. :blush:
> 
> He could see the line straight away :cloud9: he's always a little freaked out when I run at him with a pee stick because I normally shove it right in his face and go "can you see that!?!" He never really knows which end to hold haha its hilarious.
> 
> In that moment of happiness its bliss, just pure joy that we're one step closer to our dream of having more children. After a while it kinda goes away knowing that there's a possibility that we could lose this precious gift. So off I went to the Doctors to get turned into a human pin cushion again meh sooo use to it now. My test results came back with 3x higher hormones around 170 for 3 weeks :happydance: the doctor joked saying "Are you ready for twins" lol I was on my second cycle of 200mg of Clomid. This cycle I wasn't monitored as we were waiting for a new second specialist which I don't have to see now if everything goes well.
> 
> But I'm full of PMA right at this moment I'm pregnant :happydance: I'm not sure if its going to last but I'm totally going to take one day at a time and enjoy each moment of being pregnant! YAY wish me luck girls <3

this news is awesome ure post made me laugh with the whole knickers round the ancle thing i was there myself a few weeks ago lol. i to have had misscariges and have been rather anxious this time done so many tests i think the chemist people are starting to think i got some kinda problem lol. but hay u got to b sure aint ya. i am 7wks and 4 days pregnant now and saw bean on a scan a few days ago been told every thing is normal so feeling more relaxed now got my first midwife appointment on friday bit concerned this time round cus i had liver and kidney failure 2 years ago so 4 me to b in this position is a true blessing how u feeling now. i also had bloods done at 6 wks and it was 22300 and told that was good they never reapeated the test said they didnt need to. still cant believe i am pregnant wish u all the best hun :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## nzblondie

Congrats hun! All the best for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## moochacha

Tessa said:


> :kiss::hugs:moochacha:hugs::kiss:
> I almost went pee in my pants with excitement!!! YAY You!!! :headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Congratulations honey you deserve it! Wasnt this your first cycle with the Ovacue?? :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: yes this was my first cycle using the ovacue along with the V sensor. I even started using later than the recommended time frame at 8 dpo. I figure I normally ovulate later so it still picked up my low and high. I knew I was ovulating because my V low was 8 :haha: then my v high was over 300. Because I was scared to just rely on the ovacue DH and I decided to go nuts :sex: and do it everyday or so hehe. I'm telling you sex works lol I'm almost 100% sure it was the sex :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> This is perhaps the most hysterical thing I've read on BnB yet!Click to expand...
> 
> ^what she said!! lol :rofl:Click to expand...

Hehehe awwww thank you hun :hugs: you're a true bnb friend mwa!! Still stalking you all ya know! lol :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

dd29 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> As you can imagine DH and I are over the moon that we have been blessed with another bfp :yipee: my heart almost stopped when I saw the first positive HPT at only 9 DPO, I know soooo early to test but I'm a shameless poas addict. When I saw the second line starting to form I kept repeating in my mind "Holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" I seriously wasn't expecting to see a + Hpt so I was still sitting on the loo with my knickers around my ankles manically trying to pull them up to show DH the positive pregnancy test. :blush:
> 
> He could see the line straight away :cloud9: he's always a little freaked out when I run at him with a pee stick because I normally shove it right in his face and go "can you see that!?!" He never really knows which end to hold haha its hilarious.
> 
> In that moment of happiness its bliss, just pure joy that we're one step closer to our dream of having more children. After a while it kinda goes away knowing that there's a possibility that we could lose this precious gift. So off I went to the Doctors to get turned into a human pin cushion again meh sooo use to it now. My test results came back with 3x higher hormones around 170 for 3 weeks :happydance: the doctor joked saying "Are you ready for twins" lol I was on my second cycle of 200mg of Clomid. This cycle I wasn't monitored as we were waiting for a new second specialist which I don't have to see now if everything goes well.
> 
> But I'm full of PMA right at this moment I'm pregnant :happydance: I'm not sure if its going to last but I'm totally going to take one day at a time and enjoy each moment of being pregnant! YAY wish me luck girls <3
> 
> this news is awesome ure post made me laugh with the whole knickers round the ancle thing i was there myself a few weeks ago lol. i to have had misscariges and have been rather anxious this time done so many tests i think the chemist people are starting to think i got some kinda problem lol. but hay u got to b sure aint ya. i am 7wks and 4 days pregnant now and saw bean on a scan a few days ago been told every thing is normal so feeling more relaxed now got my first midwife appointment on friday bit concerned this time round cus i had liver and kidney failure 2 years ago so 4 me to b in this position is a true blessing how u feeling now. i also had bloods done at 6 wks and it was 22300 and told that was good they never reapeated the test said they didnt need to. still cant believe i am pregnant wish u all the best hun :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...


Awww congrats hun I think it's time for us to stop worry and start enjoying our pregnancy! I am glad that everything is going well for you and you must feel more relived after the scan. I get mine on July the 12th, I'm seeing a new specialist then so I'm extra excited!!

I also suffered kidney problems that ended two years ago but I was in and out of hospital for 18 months and had 5 operations. Towards the end of my treatment I fell pregnant and had a stillborn. It really wasn't the right time for us to be pregnant and we weren't really trying. I've made peace and have decided to only think about the positives. When are you due? :hugs:


----------



## cheryl_b10

Congrats !! Soooooooo chuffed for you !! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! xxxx


----------



## moochacha

Went for an emergency scan two days ago and guess what? You're never going to guess!?! haha My ticker and avatar is a massive give away but we're having twins!!!!! :O :cloud9: DH and I joked about Clomid Twins for our whole first month taking clomid, I never thought it would happen lol! :happydance:


----------



## WannaB

Wow this is lovley to see and twins too!! Couldnt be happier for you hunny bun, well done!!!:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Thank you WannaB :happydance: this is going to be one heck of a journey that's for sure!!!


----------



## Incognito

Congrats on the twins! <3


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Moochacha!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharliesMommy

Aaw congrats!


----------



## molly85

COngratz, I dnt think I posted before. Twins at last for some1 I know pressures off me now phew.

Hugs


----------



## moochacha

Aww thanks ladies!!! :hugs:


----------

